# Erfahrungen mit Radon Carbon Rahmen (insb. Slide 140)



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich tue mich gerade schwer in der Entscheidungsfindung was ein neues Bike angeht. Es wäre für mich das erste Carbon Bike und man liest ja gerne von der großen Anfälligkeit... man kippt um, Bike knallt auf nen Stein - Totalschaden. Oder auch spontane Risse bzw. Brüche. Welche Erfahrung habt IHR bislang mit RADON Carbon Rahmen gemacht.

Ich möchte keine allgemeine Diskussion losbrechen. Es geht mir hier einzig und alleine um das Vertrauen zu RADON Carbon Rahmen.

Ich frage mich einfach, wieso Radon nur 3 Jahre auf Plaste gibt und 6 auf Alu. Das weckt in mir als Kunde irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Radon ihren Plastik Rahmen weniger vertraut als den Alus.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hardtails (23. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich frage mich einfach, wieso Radon nur 3 Jahre auf Plaste gibt und 6 auf Alu. Das weckt in mir als Kunde irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Radon ihren Plastik Rahmen weniger vertraut als den Alus.



Dann kauf es nicht!

Hier kann zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Dann kauf es nicht!
> 
> Hier kann zu



Was für eine sau dämliche Antwort. Danke, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, konstruktiv auf meinen Beitrag einzugehen.


----------



## greg12 (23. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich frage mich einfach, wieso Radon nur 3 Jahre auf Plaste gibt und 6 auf Alu. Das weckt in mir als Kunde irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Radon ihren Plastik Rahmen weniger vertraut als den Alus.


wird schon seinen grund haben warum sie die garantien so gestalten!
wenn du dir nicht sicher bist nimm halt ein alu bike! die paar gramm mehr tun keinem weh. der 140er carbon ist auch nicht der steifste, solltest du bedenken falls du schwerer bist.


----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Das Alu Bike gibt es leider nicht in der Ausstattungsvariante. Ich wiege 80kg und bin 186 groß und tendiere zum L Rahmen. Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass die Steifigkeit besser ist als bei Aluminium. Aber ganz davon abgesehen, bin ich kein Profi. Ich bin ein guter, ambitionierter Fahrer - nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Kriesel (23. April 2018)

Hallo Mehrsau,

also ich fahre  zwei Radon Carbon Rahmen. Ein Slide 160 Carbon von 2014 (8.000km) und ein Black Sin von 2012 (10.000km). Sie mussten in den Jahren allerhand mitmachen: Umfallen, Stürze, Sprünge, Rennen, Flugreisen... 

Insbesondere dem Slide sieht man die artgerechte Haltung schon ziemlich an, aber beide Rahmen sind völlig in Ordnung.

HTH,
Christoph


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich tue mich gerade schwer in der Entscheidungsfindung was ein neues Bike angeht. Es wäre für mich das erste Carbon Bike und man liest ja gerne von der großen Anfälligkeit... man kippt um, Bike knallt auf nen Stein - Totalschaden. Oder auch spontane Risse bzw. Brüche. Welche Erfahrung habt IHR bislang mit RADON Carbon Rahmen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte in Zukunft vorhandene Threads nutzen, damit Modelle/Themen zusammengefasst und übersichtlich in einem Thread gesammelt sind - für uns wird es immer schwerer, hier den Überblick zu halten. Mein Standpunkt zum Thema Alu vs. Carbon: beides top und haltbar. Habe mittlerweile diverseste Modelle gefahren und bei entsprechender Pflege/Wartung noch keine Defekte gehabt. Unfälle und auch Materialversagen kommen naturgemäß vor uns können jedes Rahmenmaterial/Modell/Hersteller treffen - pauschal de facto also nicht zu beantorten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------

